# DE-CIX starts Open for Peering in New York City Internet Exchange



## peterw (Nov 19, 2013)

> The DE-CIX New York exchange is a carrier- and data center-neutral Internet exchange,
> 
> 
> distributed across major carrier hotels and data centers throughout the New York/New Jersey metro.
> ...


So DE-CIXs starts the "open peering" in the US. Do you think that this will change the way peering is handled in the US?



> “We are creating a truly neutral interconnection ecosystem in all major facilities in this market.
> 
> 
> Unlike other players, we will not exclude various data center operators.


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 19, 2013)

How does it being named *DE*-CIX NY work, though?

As far as I know, those initials stand for Deutschland, odd.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Nov 19, 2013)

AMS-IX announced the same thing a few days ago too.



> AMS-IX (Amsterdam Internet Exchange), the world’s leading Internet Exchange operator, announces that its newly-formed subsidiary AMS-IX USA Inc. has reached definitive agreements with Digital Realty (NYSE: DLR), DuPont Fabros Technology, Inc. (NYSE: DFT), Sabey Data Centers and 325 Hudson in the New York/New Jersey area to build and operate a distributed Internet Exchange, named AMS-IX New York.


More: https://www.ams-ix.net/newsitems/118


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 19, 2013)

They're all competing. It's time for Equinix to wake up. They won't even talk to you about peering unless you're a customer.


----------



## hostemo.com (Dec 3, 2013)

Equinix peering price are crazy. would be good if more and more exchange present at nearby equinix. Give equinix for some pressure on the price.


----------

